# When posting photos..........



## nova564t (Jan 23, 2011)

I have noticed since we went back to old server people have been posting photos without attaching them to the post. When you finish downloading, go up to the top and click on the paper clip attach the photos and they will appear with your post. I hope this helps!


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 23, 2011)

im gonna go try


----------



## Jericho (Jan 23, 2011)

View attachment testing-testing-123.jpg


Sweet, it works hehe. 

Cheers.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 23, 2011)

View attachment travelocity-gnome-2-web.jpg


Well thanks SO much.... I was wondering why my pics didn't stick like Hammys did?

PS That's my ol man OldHippieDude - having his Sunday AM breakfast....


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 23, 2011)

it didnt work for me


----------



## nova564t (Jan 23, 2011)

Should I repost someplace so more people see it?


----------



## niteshft (Jan 23, 2011)

I went back to an earlier post and fixed that as well. Good idea to have posting the tip of clicking the paperclip.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 23, 2011)

I see!  Thanks!

View attachment ct12.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Jan 23, 2011)

Well its seems I did something right my rep bar when from unknown to known to all in 10 minutes thanks whomever is responsible!!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 23, 2011)

I got it!!!

Thanks! You just helped out my grow thread tremendously !!!!


----------



## my my (Jan 23, 2011)

THANKS :48:


MM


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 23, 2011)

ok its working Thx.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

I tried to go back and do the old pic's and it didn't work. How did you make it work Dman?View attachment DSCF0565.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh my, i didn't mean to make it that big, but thank you it worked. Can I go back and do my journal pics? this is a new pic as I couldn't get the old ones to work.

Really i knew how to do it all along, i just wanted people to see my cola, NOT REALLY.:holysheep: :banana: :clap: :clap: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you. Mine are way too big, but I can work on that. Thanks for the heads up nova.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jan 23, 2011)

ill give it a try...


edit: nice she works


----------



## nova564t (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad I could help!!:banana: :banana:


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2011)

By the way you can go in an edit any previous posts with pics and insert them as well....I went back through my thread and it worked.


----------



## my my (Jan 23, 2011)

I did too!
makes the journal so much nicer that way.


----------



## the chef (Jan 23, 2011)

ty


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

A box should come up as a pop up after you click on manage attachments. There are 5 browse boxes in the pop up.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

Did the MANAGE ATTACHMENTS box come up? There are 5 browse boxes in that box!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

let me grab a link for you!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

This is excaly how I do it!
How to resize pictures 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I see we have a number of members can't seem to figure out how to resize pictures and post them. Here is how we do it.  

(1) Click mannage attachments

(2) Click browse

(3) Locate your picture and right click it

(4) Stroll down to open with then click on paint

(5) Up at the top you will see something that says Image click on that

(6) Stroll down and click Stretch/Skew

(7) Change the numbers in the boxes from 100 to 25 then click ok

(8) Close the screen down by clicking the red x in the top right corner. Once this is done you click yes to save picture. 

Then after you upload click the paperclipand attach to post
I hope this helps feel free to ask if you have more Questions it took me a while, but its not hard once you get it!


----------



## key2life (Dec 5, 2012)

test


----------



## nova564t (Dec 5, 2012)

Success!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool pic.


----------

